# Can someone make me a Chuck Liddell sig



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Just want to rep my boy!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I'll be sure to get something up for you.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Thanks Toxic, I appreciate that!


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

How's this.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Toxic said:


> How's this.


Looks great man!


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Yo, you are not above the law UFCFAN 

Request Template

:fight03:


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

i'll have 1 up for you later if you havnt already chosen one


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Same here, when I'm out of class.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Toxic if I were you I would erase the ice effect around Chuck so he stands out a little more.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

not to sure about this one



think i kinda messed up the text a lil with the smudge tool, and im not sure about chuck with the punchbag in the background


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

DAMN they all look great! Ill send you all credits when I get outta class. Thanks again everyone, you all got some mad skillz. :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> Toxic if I were you I would erase the ice effect around Chuck so he stands out a little more.


Hows this I just moved the ice layer behind him so it wasnt overlapping.









And 33 this ones on the house,


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Too Late?


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Not a Chuck fan but all of those look really great guys, keep it up.


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

It's a bit late but here's one anyways. It's free if you wanna use.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Damn admins don't even follow rules..


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Not even gone a week and its utter chaos Nikkos


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

eric2004bc said:


> not to sure about this one
> 
> 
> 
> think i kinda messed up the text a lil with the smudge tool, and im not sure about chuck with the punchbag in the background


That is one solid sig man i might even use that later i like how simple it is and unique man Good job.



Toxic said:


> Not even gone a week and its utter chaos Nikkos


Lol tell em about it haha


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Here is one i did a while ago UF.










Edit- Sorry for DBL post my damn comp is acting up.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

NikosCC said:


> That is one solid sig man i might even use that later i like how simple it is and unique man Good job.


cheers nikos, means alot coming from someone as good as you


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

eric2004bc said:


> cheers nikos, means alot coming from someone as good as you


I love it dude i do i just think the text should be different.. but overall i love the simplicity

Im just another artist lol that's all.
]

Here is another one i had.. you can use.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

NikosCC said:


> I love it dude i do i just think the text should be different.. but overall i love the simplicity


yeah i did think i messed up the text a lil, i'll try it with a differant font


----------

